
Can we get some thoughts on a healthy relationship app? - lucychen404
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWzv1sZYS-I&t=2s
======
lucychen404
Any thoughts on how it can be improved, any part of the message that is
unclear etc is appreciated.

